# Yet another new one.



## LiteratureRose (Jul 31, 2002)

Hello all! I'ts nice to be here. Here's my story- I'm 16 I've always had a "weak stomach." But in the last 14 weeks it got so bad I had to miss the end of school, sit at home and barely eat. My doctors have done lots of tests and can't find anything wrong.. so my GI said that I most likely have IBS. I was really upset at first because he told me he couldn't do anything for my pain or *D and that I would have it forever, but "sometimes feel okay." My 4 best friends know and have been so caring, and my boyfriend knows and said it didn't matter, he still loves me. But even with all their support, know one I know understands what it's like to be afriad to eat, to not be able to go out because of the pain or D, or about all of those wonderful tests they put you through. I'm hoping this will be a nice little place to visit, where I can meet and chat with people who know what it's like! Have a great day!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

have you had a colonoscopy? i'm on levsin-it helps with pain (which can be knife-like) which is caused by the colon contracting and it helps with diaharea. you should ask your dr. to put you on levsin/sl. it goes under your tongue and dissolves within minutes. it works for my stomach pain. good luck. and yes, this place is a great place for comfort realizing that you're not alone. we all feel alone at some point, knowing that our boyfriends, friends don't have to go thru what we do and not being able to see where we're coming from. but they are still around and so are we here at the site. if you need to talk, email me.


----------



## LiteratureRose (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes i have had a colonoscopy.. they didn't find anything abnormal.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

LiteratureRose,My 14 year old son was diagnosed with IBS in January. He too always had a weak stomach. He missed 18 days of school between January and March. But, between March and the end of June, he missed 0 days. Part of the problem, I think, is that you get so nervous about getting sick or having an accident that you make it much, much worse. He never had D, but I've seen on the BB that people have been helped taking calcium. Take a look through the board and see what's helped others. My son had mostly pain. Levsin didn't really help him much. He's taking bentyl and donnatal, but he's in the process of eliminating the donnatal. These are all anti-spasmodics. The thing to remember is that different medications help different people. You may have to try several to hit on the one that helps you. Sometimes you also have to adjust the timing of your doses. I will tell you the things that helped him the most in addition to the medication. In order to ease the anxiety of getting sick in school, we had him go in late (most of his discomfort and pain was in the morning). He's starting high school in September and I made sure he had his easiest classes in the first two periods. We also took him to a therapist to help with the anxiety. Finally, and most importantly, we ordered the hypnotherapy tapes that are talked about so much over at the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum. Here is the link Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy The tapes come with a 100-day schedule. He finished the tapes about 3 weeks ago and is 90 percent better.Please let me know if I can help you in any way.


----------

